# Hallo TT people!



## Chriss P. Bacon (11 mo ago)

Hi. My name is Roger, new mk1 2005 shadow blue 1.8t owner. Pics will follow soon. 
Already found some very useful info from this forum as a lurker. So why not join as I see I will use this forum alot in future. 

Greetings from sunny south africa 🇿🇦 .
Enjoy and cheers.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Roger, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Roger, Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Welcome! Lots of useful discussions around!


----------



## billmil (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi Roger from a fellow former lurker 👍
Enjoy the car in the sunny weather, is it a soft top?


----------



## Chriss P. Bacon (11 mo ago)

billmil said:


> Hi Roger from a fellow former lurker 👍
> Enjoy the car in the sunny weather, is it a soft top?


No unfortunately not. To be honest I don't really care for soft tops. Plus South Africa is not the best place to have a soft top car. Things can disappear very quickly from your car(laptop, phone,wallet) even when you sit in it.


----------



## Charmadize (Jul 14, 2019)

Welcome.
Glad another MK1 has been saved from the scrapper!


----------

